# A Quality Affordable Bass Library - XBass



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 16, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.xperimentaproject.com/xperimenta-xbass/
Patches: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aitcpkkuiiyroka/AADNyk53GGe2SPzRES4WWNlWa?dl=0
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## CGR (Feb 17, 2020)

Never miss a Cory video. Straight to the point, no-hype, with highly creative musical examples to illustrate his points. An album of Cory's review video music segments & improvs would be a fine thing


----------



## CGR (Feb 17, 2020)

And another thing - Flavio from Xperimenta is a seriously talented young VI developer.


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> And another thing - Flavio from Xperimenta is a seriously talented young VI developer.


He really is! Any chance you have their piano ? (I know you're a serious piano collector)
sounds really sweet from their demos


----------



## CGR (Feb 18, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> He really is! Any chance you have their piano ? (I know you're a serious piano collector)
> sounds really sweet from their demos


Yes, I bought the Due C7 soon after release, and went back and purchased the Due C3 a few days later. I prefer the C3, but probably because I have several other Yamaha C7's, but only one other C3 (Alicia's Keys).

Very well sampled and programmed pianos. They take a while getting the optimum settings right, and I find the GUI a little frustrating to navigate (multiple tabs & pages) but they both sound very alive with a lovely natural resonance. There is a slight lag in response, but the developer Flavio explained he wanted to keep the "pre-attack" in the samples for a more natural sound. I think he made the right choice - there's is always a very slight key mechanism delay when playing an acoustic piano anyway.


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> There is a slight lag in response, but the developer Flavio explained he wanted to keep the "pre-attack" in the samples for a more natural sound. I think he made the right choice - there's is always a very slight key mechanism delay when playing an acoustic piano anyway.


Thanks for you feedback! Actually, pre-attack is one of the most important features to me while it's extremely rare to find in a sampled piano, so I assumed that such a small developer must have skipped it and so I didn't even care to confirm with Flavio. Happy that you clarified this!!


----------

